# I need your vote



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

GAP Adventures had a Create Your Own Adventure contest and one of my trips was chosen for the top 20. I need your vote to win 

Please visit my adventure and lend me your vote, http://createyourownadventure.com/tour/YdtRITFnAhgN/.

You can vote every 24hrs and enter a contest to win a prize.

Thanks all!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted but not sure it took, that would be an awesome trip. You had 19 votes at that time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted-geez what a trip!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the vote! I'm like 5th or so from the top. The top trip has somewhere close to 80 votes. Let's see what Havanese Power can do lol

I actually thought the judges were going to pick the winner not just the top 20 instead of letting the voters decide. Unfortunately those with lots of facebook friends will probably get the most votes and hence win.

I actually created 7 different trips. I actually didn't think that one would be one of the top 20.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Daniel, I want to go too!!  

Good luck--I voted. How many days do we have to vote for you? Do we vote more than once a day?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I voted yesterday Daniel, do you know if we can vote each day?

I can vote from work on Monday also if they are looking at multiple URL's or what ever they call it LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted for you and I also signed up to win the free trip.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I voted also. What a great adventure!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Go HAVANESE POWER! Voted for you too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted but it didn't seem to take. There were 28 votes and when I went back to check a couple of minutes later it still said 28! I'll try again a little later, though!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks all! 

It must be taking your votes cause I was at 18 yesterday and today I'm at 28. I think it checks your ip address so you can only vote once from your location. But I believe you can vote from home and from work and it would register two separate votes.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I need more votes lol

C'mon Hav owners, support your friendly neighbourhood Hav owner...

PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSssseeeeeeeeeeeeee
:juggle:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Done!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep..done! Can we vote every day or just once?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just once from the same ip address it appears. 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're at 35! My vote is in!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I voted! You have 37 votes now.


----------



## ginaf (Mar 24, 2010)

I voted also! Good Luck


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

I just voted! Good luck


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just voted- it said you were at 38 votes so I hope it goes up!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

i voted!! good luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I voted too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted too. You were at 41. I do hope it took mine.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I voted, it said you were at 42


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks so much all! Really appreciate the effort!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I voted and it still said you were at 42.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just looked and it said "43." So, maybe it takes a moment to reload the new count.

I'd vote again, but am afraid it would nullify my previous vote if they didn't want multiple votes from the same computer.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

hey guys, I'm up to 72 votes! Thanks! Keep voting, you can vote every 24hrs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I thought we could only vote once! I'll go vote again now that you told us.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me, too!

You were at 91 before I voted...


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I just voted. It said 92 votes.
It also said that you can not vote again for 24 hours. Has anyone tried voting the next day?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I have  and it works !


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

http://createyourownadventure.com/tour/YdtRITFnAhgN/

Just voted... I am posting the link one more time so we don't have to scroll up to find it.

Do you know who is in the lead?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I voted, it says 95 now. Good luck!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Doesn't your trip include Egypt? Why does it say just Ethiopia?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I just voted again. 116 votes!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

3rd time for me...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

127 but you are gonna have to bring back a lot of souvenirs for us!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I just voted - but Dude, you got some stiff competition! Some of those folks have 500+ votes. Everybody!!! Help Daniel!! Vote!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just voted. It was at 131, mine would make 132.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Fantastic! I appreciate all the help. I highly doubt I'll win the vote count, I'm way way behind the 2 or 3 leaders. But I'm hoping that with the judges criteria and the votes, hopefully I'll win.

We'll find out on May 25th I believe.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> 127 but you are gonna have to bring back a lot of souvenirs for us!


LOL

I'll have lots of "I went to Egypt and all I got was a stupid pyramid...hat".
:grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel, I just saw this thread and voted. It is at 135 now. I have two other computers that I can vote from and will try them later today. Remember to bump this thread to keep it on the main page each day. Good luck!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Voted! Don't forget to enter the letters in that box above the "vote" button so your vote will be submitted. I almost missed it! <grin>


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks! Remember, you can vote every 24hrs!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I missed the part about being able to vote every 24 hours -- just voted again.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

163 votes listed just now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I tried to vote just now, but for some reason I'm not getting that box to come up that you click on to vote... That has happened to me a couple of times. I'll try again later.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Just voted again. It was at 168.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Done - once again! Good luck - I'll keep at it! The trip sounds fantastic!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's at 173 now. I put the link on my desktop to make it easy for Cicero to vote each day.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I voted for you total was 185 plus mine. I didn't sign up for the chance to win a trip--to old and not going to cross that ocean.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. I'm still voting for myself twice a day from different computers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

194! :bump2:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

199 so far!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

mine was 200.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm at 215 now. Funny as my vote gets higher, I sneak a peek at some of the others and then my jaw hits the floor as I see 500, 900 etc. I'm sure those guys are a cheatin'! :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's about time I got to this thread! I just voted for your idea, Daniel.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel, I have been out of town and just got home and clicked on the link to vote. There is not a "vote now" button to click on. Is something wrong with the site?


----------

